# Rookie, here! Any thoughts on my deca/test/d-bol/hcg/nolva cycle?



## er80sc (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey, everyone. I'm new to posting threads. I usually read them, and leave. I'm trying to get more serious about my training, and how/what I cycle. So please feel free to lend your advice.

Before playing Football this last season, I cycled Test P/T-bol and my PCT was Nolva. It worked well for me. My body fat fell to 10% (from 16%), weighed 230 (from 205), and my speed/agility was improved. Also thanks to a good diet and training routine. After the season, the lazy bug hit me. I was worn out, I just wanted to eat everything in sight. So for a good 6-7 months, I ate like crap, and barely worked out. But thanks to my PCT, I didn't look like complete crap (but weighed 240, not good considering my strength and looks). I decided to get serious again, so I started working out (a lot of cardio), dieting to cut down before I start up another cycle. So here are my stats as of now...

Age: 23
Weight: 225
Height: 6'3"
Body fat: 13%

My proposed 14 week cycle...

Weeks 1-10 (Juice)

Test E: 500mg weekly (250mg, twice a week), weeks 1-10
Deca: 300mg weekly (once a week), weeks 1-10
HCG: 500iu weekly (once a week), weeks 1-10
D-bol: 350mg weekly (50mg daily), weeks 1-5

Weeks 10-14 (PCT)

Nolva: 280mg weekly (40mg daily for 2 weeks) THEN 140mg weekly (20mg daily for last 2 weeks), weeks 10-14

All of this along with a challenging lifting routine, and a solid 4000 plus calorie diet.

The dosages may seem lower than most cycles, but mind you, it is my second cycle, and I don't want to be completely reliant on a overloaded cycle to be fit. So overall, what do you all think?

Thanks!

-Raz


----------



## Arnold (Mar 14, 2013)

er80sc, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Mar 14, 2013)

I think for your body type you can actually go a little higher with your doses your body should
be able to handle a bit more for sure. Give it a try and let me know how it works out for you
I used supertest and sustanol with my cycles these two work the best for me. Good luck to you


----------



## er80sc (Mar 14, 2013)

MuscleGauge1 said:


> I think for your body type you can actually go a little higher with your doses your body should
> be able to handle a bit more for sure. Give it a try and let me know how it works out for you
> I used supertest and sustanol with my cycles these two work the best for me. Good luck to you



Thanks for the response, and will do!


----------



## charley (Mar 14, 2013)

_*

  Welcome!!!
*_


----------



## Z499 (Mar 14, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Mar 15, 2013)

Welcome aboard. Better have an ai on hand just in case and I suggest caber in case of prolactin issues. Also repost in the anabolic zone for more views and responses to your cycle.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Mar 19, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------

